# Wry neck?



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Been looking for more info on wry neck. I have a kid that is now almost three weeks old. When she was born her head/neck was folded back to the side pretty severely. Also, she and her sis both had very wobbly legs and nursed with their tongues flapping off to the side for a few days. Now that they have grown and "unfolded"so to speak, the one twin is fine, but the other has her head slightly cocked the side all the time. Is that wry neck? 
I am wondering also if something is going on with my minerals or feed because this is the second year I have had kids born with selenium deficiency or at least what appears to be selenium deficiency. Maybe because the browse was so limited last year? Have they changed the bluebonnet minerals? I gave the dam bo-se pre-breeding and then twice more during pregnancy and then had to give the babies several doses after birth. Just seems odd.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I bet it is the drought. It is hard to replace good browse. I don't seem to get good results dry lotting unless I have excellent hay.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2012)

Gosh, I don't know about the rest of you, but I give my goats Bo-Se four times a year, I mean if you think she needs while pregnant would you also assume she needs it the rest of the year.. why wait until the def is so bad that when she kids you see it in her kids....I haven't killed a goat yet and have been doing this for a few years now.. with good results.. I also copper bolus regularly.. 
Barb


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I did many preventative things like Barb, giving all the pregnant does Bo-se injectable every month, the girls once dry were on tetracycline feed through etc...

We know oral dosing of selenium via minerals and grain isn't enough...it's USDA controlled and it's a minimal amount....why I think adding more oral selenium via selenium pastes or crumbles are dubious at best.

We know our browse is deficient in Texas why those who get their hay in Texas like I do, need to use selenium products more. And twice a year at 1cc per 40 pounds although boosts them for more eggs ovulated and increasing the amount in the colostrum....it is not treating deficiency. Vicki


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

:yeahthat
I so the same as Barb. I am not sure of the definition of wry neck. I do have foe who truly twisted her neck in the head lock and caused herself permanent damage. Her neck is slightly S-shaped. Does not bother her in the least.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I had a little doeling born in a set of trips several years ago. She was born with her neck twisted so that she looked like she was watching her tail. I tried massage and everything, including BO-SE, but nothing helped. A friend wanted her as a pet. She did fine up until she was almost a year old when she suddenly started having breathing problems caused by the neck problem. She had to be PTS because she couldn't get enough oxygen to keep her alive and thriving.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Ok. Well, I need to give the bo-se more often I guess then. It just seems weird that it got worse after I upped all the bolusing. Now in '07 I had kids born with contracted tendons and wobbly legs but I started giving the bluebonnet mineral and copper bolusing after that and haven't had any more trouble until last year. Everyone got bo-se last spring, then sept, dec, and early feb. Plus, copper twice a year since '07. 
That is sad, Sully. I just pulled the ad I have for her on Craigslist. Not really seeing her as a breeding doe


----------

